# Repairing/Replacing a built-in combination lock on a suitcase



## New Home (14 Jan 2016)

Hi folks,

I hope this is the right place for this kind of questions...

Someone in the airport broke the built-in combination lock on my suitcase,
I've managed to dismantle it and to fix the broken moveable tabs inside which kept the 'zipper puller thingies' in place, I took a picture of how the parts looked before I disassembled it completely, but I don't know if any parts moved when the lock broke/ while I was disassembling it. Now when I put the back cover on again it seems to get stuck.

By the way, it's one of these - http://img.ehowcdn.com/615x200/ds-ph...5895239_XS.jpg

You can see the grey tabs that got broken off in mine in the two slots in the middle.








Does anyone know how to repair it, or where I can get a replacement one?

Many thanks.


----------



## Leper (17 Jan 2016)

With respect, I reckon it would cost more to repair your travel case than to buy a replacement. Throw it out.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Jan 2016)

If you do get it repaired (which I doubt is possible) they will probably do the same thing again when the case goes through because locking it raises their suspicions.


----------



## New Home (17 Jan 2016)

To Sue Ellen - I always lock my other cases and I never had any hassle with the locks being broken (this was the only one, and it wasn't even on a trip to the States), besides I wouldn't only use it for air travel so I would still find the lock useful. 

To Leper - Aside from the lock, the bag is practically new so I'd really rather not throw it out, if the lock alone is more expensive than the bag, so be it. 

Thanks anyway folks.


If anyone else can think of anything else, please do let me know, thanks.


----------



## moneybox (17 Jan 2016)

Anything [broken link removed]


----------



## Setanta12 (18 Jan 2016)

I have a lock which is similar to the above but which also stipulates it adheres to some international standard (ie there's a skeleton key for it).  All airports are meant to have this skeleton key ... so the blurb says.


----------



## Leo (18 Jan 2016)

Setanta12 said:


> I have a lock which is similar to the above but which also stipulates it adheres to some international standard (ie there's a skeleton key for it).  All airports are meant to have this skeleton key ... so the blurb says.



TSA Accepted locks. Airport authorities, in the US at least, are issued with master keys. Outside the US, they're more likely to break these locks if they want to check your luggage.


----------



## Seagull (19 Jan 2016)

Did you report it to the airline at the time? Typically, they would at least pay something towards fixing it.


----------



## Bronte (19 Jan 2016)

New Home said:


> If anyone else can think of anything else, please do let me know, thanks.



Well as you asked, neither my OH, myself or my kids have ever put a lock on a bag, and use cheap suitcases, that way the airport baggage handlers, who have been known to steal from bags will think we are poor and leave our tired and battered suitcases alone.  So far this has worked a dream.  Fingers crossed.  I also will not put my body through the scanners only after my handbag etc has gone through.


----------



## Leo (19 Jan 2016)

Seagull said:


> Did you report it to the airline at the time? Typically, they would at least pay something towards fixing it.



Not where it was opened for security purposes.


----------



## Seagull (20 Jan 2016)

We have no idea why it was opened. Do they not typically put a sticker on if it's opened for security purposes?


----------



## diver (21 Jan 2016)

It was either opened to identify an object that showed up on a scanner or they simply did a random check. I once had a pad-locked bag slashed open with a knife rather than the lock broken, since then I never lock my cases when travelling anymore.


----------



## Leper (21 Jan 2016)

Bronte said:


> Well as you asked, neither my OH, myself or my kids have ever put a lock on a bag, and use cheap suitcases, that way the airport baggage handlers, who have been known to steal from bags will think we are poor and leave our tired and battered suitcases alone.  So far this has worked a dream.  Fingers crossed.  I also will not put my body through the scanners only my handbag etc has gone through.



I like the post and good thinking providing everybody doesn't do the same. Is there a particular reason why you will not put your body through the scanners?


----------



## Bronte (21 Jan 2016)

Leper of course I go through the scanners but I don't trust my bag to go through without me seeing it go through.  Depending where you are in the world the security guys might steal from it.  I'll add the word 'after' to my post to make it clearer.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jan 2016)

Did they compensate for slashing the bag?


----------



## so-crates (22 Jan 2016)

As someone who has spent a fair bit of time travelling on planes and trains I have gone through a few suitcases in the last ten years. I'd never get a lock on a suitcase because it is a gimmick. In itself it is of little value in stopping any thievery and it is another thing that can break and render the suitcase useless. I have attempted to repair a few cherished cases (I am not hard on my luggage but getting used every week is hard on it!) and always found myself stymied. Wheels are generally the part that fails most easily and you can purchase replacement wheels, however it simply wasn't worth it when I tried. Samsonite (for example) do sell the specific parts for certain lines of luggage but not for all of them (I suspect the reason is they don't sell them for long enough - the case is out of fashion by the time the wheels have failed). You can purchase generic parts from other websites but then you are left guessing as to whether they are exactly right - turned out in my case - they weren't. At one point in London I noticed several shops that do key cutting and shoe repairs also advertised luggage repairs but on investigation they were limited to repairing tears.


----------



## New Home (23 Jan 2016)

Leo said:


> TSA Accepted locks. Airport authorities, in the US at least, are issued with master keys. Outside the US, they're more likely to break these locks if they want to check your luggage.





Seagull said:


> Did you report it to the airline at the time? Typically, they would at least pay something towards fixing it.



I did think it must've been a random check, but there was no sticker to say so. I didn't report it because I noticed it too late, unfortunately.

I do realise that a lock won't stop everybody, but at least it'll stop _some_body - same as the lock on front doors. 

I also use the suitcase on trains and busses, and having a lock there would at least stop people trying to open the zipper enough to fit an opportunistic hand into the gap, and would stop the zipper from 'accidentally' opening.

I'll keep looking.


----------



## New Home (23 Jan 2016)

moneybox said:


> Anything [broken link removed]



Thanks Moneybox, that's a handy website.


----------



## Barney Magoo (30 Jan 2016)

New Home said:


> .... having a lock there would at least stop people trying to open the zipper enough to fit an opportunistic hand into the gap, and would stop the zipper from 'accidentally' opening.



You may not be aware of how easy it is to get into a zippered suitcase. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JvmAktLvFg


----------



## stephnyc (4 Feb 2016)

regardless of the security aspect, I applaud your wish to repair the case, rather than chuck it to buy new

I think these guys could help you  (though the seem to be postponed at the moment)

*Edited to add: while looking for the repair cafe URL, I came across this group http://www.tog.ie/calendar/lockpicking-2/   I wonder would they be able to put their skills to use to fix a lock?


----------



## Leo (4 Feb 2016)

Lock picking and repairs are quite different sets of skills. You may get some cross-over, but you're looking at specialist engineering skills and equipment to repair or make the missing piece for the missing tabs. Either way, a repair is almost certainly going to cost more than a new case.


----------

